# Sintrocid?



## swede3333 (Jun 14, 2006)

I received my order of cytomel and clenbuterol...

Clenbuterol is exactly as ordered, however the cytomel is labeled "Sintrocid, Levotrioxina sodica" (mexican).  Searching online I can't find any solid information as it being a generic form, but I keep finding T4.... is this true, not T3?


----------



## swede3333 (Jun 14, 2006)

I have found a site that confirms it is T4, I have not done much research on this substance and only on T3.  I just read that the average dose is 200-400 mcg daily, does this sound about right?  

It says it is much less effective, anybody have any experience with this stuff?


----------



## Devlin (Jun 14, 2006)

swede3333 said:
			
		

> I have found a site that confirms it is T4, I have not done much research on this substance and only on T3.  I just read that the average dose is *200-400 mcg *daily, does this sound about right?
> 
> It says it is much less effective, anybody have any experience with this stuff?



Absolutely NOT.  If you take that much T4 with a normal, healthy thyroid you will most likely kiss your thyroid function good bye for a long time.  People who do not have a thyroid in their bodies only take anywhere from 100mcg to at most 300mcg daily and on average typically only take 125-175 mcg daily. 

I would not say it is less effective.  T4 gets broken down in the body to T3.  So yes if you take only T4, you have to take a higher dose than you would if you were to take T3.  However, if you take T4 with a normal, healthy thyroid you are more likely to significantly suppress your thyroid and it will take longer to rebound.


----------



## swede3333 (Jun 14, 2006)

so you would say take the same amount of T4 as you would T3 about 80-100mcg daily?  Maybe a little more T4 if that is all you take (125-150)?


----------



## Devlin (Jun 15, 2006)

100-175 mcg is a dose designed to achieve normal levels in a person with no thyroid or with no thyroid function.  For a person with a normal thyroid, I am not sure what the recommended dose of T4 for a cycle would be.  That is a question that others on here would be better able to answer.  Honestly you would be better off trying to get a hold of cytomel or T3 for a cycle.  

Regardless if you take T4 or T3, you should taper the dose up and more importantly taper the dose down.


----------

